# Pleione Orinoco - terrestrial orchid



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pleione Orinoco (P.Tongariro x P.Eiger) multiplies very fast compared to the other Pleiones I've had. I finally bloomed one, but I already murdered my collection of them.:sob: Thanks for looking. They are supposed to get a cool winter rest but I forgot this year, but it bloomed anyway


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

oops...someone move this to the photography section of the forum rather than the cultural discussion one. my mistake  thanks


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the frilly lip!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 22, 2009)

Cute flower and lovely photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Great lip!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a really great flower! I gotta get me some of these.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice! I am tempted to try some pleiones again...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool. Pleiones aren't the easiest to grow and flower. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cute flower and lovely photos.



Yes, yes!!!!


----------

